# Orijen Concern



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

To all you Orijen feeders. Today a customer came in the shop to bring back a bag of Orijen this formula was the Senior. She has claimed there were large shards of bone chips in the food. So I said well bring the bag in so I could have a look, thinking like really lady? Sure enough there were litterally hundreds of loose bone shards and slivers they are very very sharp. They almost look like maggots. So I went and opened almost every bag of Orijen we have in the shop right now sure enough in the Puppy, LB Puppy, Adult and Senior there were many bone shards and slivers stuck in the kibble and loose in the bag. Some bags from diffrent lot numbers as well. Ironically, there were none in OUR batches of 6 fish but that does not mean they are not there. So if you are feeding Orijen please carefully inspect the pieces of kibble looking for whitish bones pieces. Agian, they are very sharp. I will try to attatch a photo later. We are in Alberta and the plant is about half hour from my place. I have been trying to speak with them all day - they will not return any messages. I am very disappointed to say the least we have completely removed it from a our shelves. I will try and get a few photos later on.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't feed Orijen, but thanks for the warning! That is really scary to think what those sharp pieces of bone could do. I'm also disappointed that the company isn't returning phone calls. Maybe because it's the weekend? Let's hope they're more responsive.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping up.... I don't use this food, but I know some on here do. Thanks Ash


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks P&M, its pretty scary. If you guys can/want please do cross post this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ash said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> To all you Orijen feeders. Today a customer came in the shop to bring back a bag of Orijen this formula was the Senior. She has claimed there were large shards of bone chips in the food. So I said well bring the bag in so I could have a look, thinking like really lady? Sure enough there were litterally hundreds of loose bone shards and slivers they are very very sharp. They almost look like maggots. So I went and opened almost every bag of Orijen we have in the shop right now sure enough in the Puppy, LB Puppy, Adult and Senior there were many bone shards and slivers stuck in the kibble and loose in the bag. Some bags from diffrent lot numbers as well. Ironically, there were none in OUR batches of 6 fish but that does not mean they are not there. So if you are feeding Orijen please carefully inspect the pieces of kibble looking for whitish bones pieces. Agian, they are very sharp. I will try to attatch a photo later. We are in Alberta and the plant is about half hour from my place. I have been trying to speak with them all day - they will not return any messages. I am very disappointed to say the least we have completely removed it from a our shelves. I will try and get a few photos later on.



That is terrifying. Thanks for the warnings.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump*******


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I am starting to get fed up with these dog food companies! Where the heck are the standards and the regulations? Those bones could be really dangerous and get stuck inside the dog causing all kinds of problems. Really frightening...I hope people realize before they feed this to their dogs!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Bumping and also STILL have NOT heard from Orijen or Champion Foods. This is the last straw EVO it is!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are so inclined.....
Perhaps a certified letter with the lot numbers and pictures of the material will put them on notice that they had better address the problem sooner rather then later...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ash said:


> Bumping and also STILL have NOT heard from Orijen or Champion Foods. This is the last straw EVO it is!!


That's very disturbing !!! Up until this incident I thought they were really top notch and was sad no place here sold it. Guess it just goes to show, unless you're fixing it yourself, we really have no guarantees.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

This needs to be bumped again.

I don't use the stuff but do find it very disconcerting. I am so glad you posted this.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is their company headquartered? Can you contact someone like the FDA in the states to investigate??? I don't know if it's possible.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> If you are so inclined.....
> Perhaps a certified letter with the lot numbers and pictures of the material will put them on notice that they had better address the problem sooner rather then later...


I did! I put the lot number matched them to the formulas and sent it 2 days ago. When I had phoned they kept trasfering me to this person and that person and this section manager and then they the head productions. Meassage after meassage and email and nothing. We have to pull all the senior, adult and puppy from the shelves. I will post photos of these tonight!

There plant is in Alberta litterally just a short drive from me. After the recall they got very iggnorant, jacked their prices around $12 a bag and moved to a new plant. These chips are sharp and for puppies and small dogs I bet there is going to be a lot of problems from people who have bought it. I just can't believe they will not return not just a customers concern but a reatailer and carrier of their products.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If they're selling within the states...

http://www.fda.gov/opacom/backgrounders/complain.html


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimm. I am going to send an email tomorrow morning providing I have still not heard from them. I will probably write it tonight as I highly doubt they will reply.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ash...
Why don't you attempt another contact with the company (through their website contact info or an email) and include a link to this thread... that might motivate them to reply to you soon with a suitable response. The fact that they are ignoring you (a distributor of their products) makes me think they are busy 'fighting fires' and the possibility of lawsuits have them consulting with their lawyers on how best to handle this. I'm sure you'd like to hear a response from them just so you know what to tell your customers.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Is it okay to cross post this post to other forums. I know of users of this food on other forums and I feelo a warning could be in order.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Is it okay to cross post this post to other forums. I know of users of this food on other forums and I feelo a warning could be in order.


 
Ash said earlier to YES please cross post. It could avert a tragedy ! Thanks Sandra


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Is it okay to cross post this post to other forums. I know of users of this food on other forums and I feelo a warning could be in order.


As P&M said YES, please do. If this can save someone not only a vet bill but the life of their families furry friend all the more reason.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

monomer said:


> Ash...
> Why don't you attempt another contact with the company (through their website contact info or an email) and include a link to this thread... that might motivate them to reply to you soon with a suitable response. The fact that they are ignoring you (a distributor of their products) makes me think they are busy 'fighting fires' and the possibility of lawsuits have them consulting with their lawyers on how best to handle this. I'm sure you'd like to hear a response from them just so you know what to tell your customers.


I think it's a good idea to get the message out to someone who can reach the consumers ASAP. Not quite sure who that would be.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

monomer said:


> Ash...
> Why don't you attempt another contact with the company (through their website contact info or an email) and include a link to this thread... that might motivate them to reply to you soon with a suitable response. The fact that they are ignoring you (a distributor of their products) makes me think they are busy 'fighting fires' and the possibility of lawsuits have them consulting with their lawyers on how best to handle this. I'm sure you'd like to hear a response from them just so you know what to tell your customers.


I can see about that. The thing is it is only made in one plant which is here in Alberta by Champion foods. I am thinking the same thing because there is NO way they cannot know. Maybe I will I will just keep emailing and calling stay persistent until I get a response. Exept for Champion foods and Orijen I am not sure who to call other then the FDA as Kimm had mentioned. Here is a link to the site www.champion*petfoods*.com/*orijen*/*orijen*

***If anyone is feeding this please skim through the bag and kibbles carefully** There were a ton of pieces in some bags and less in another but they were still eveident***


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks I will be posting this on all forums.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Just emailed them again and linked this thread hope you all don't mind.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

If they truly care about dogs and their wellbeing, they shouldn't have a problem getting back to you. It is a shame that is has taken as long as it has. Just glad your client caught it before it caused her any trouble...and that you have been able to remove it from your shelves.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> thanks I will be posting this on all forums.


Sandra if you wouldn't mind sending me the links of where you post this??Just to keep track of the responses and see others reactions that would be great. Let me know my address is [email protected]


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What about calling a local tv station?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ash said:


> Just emailed them again and linked this thread hope you all don't mind.


I also did the same a little while ago...


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! I am really disappointed! My two girls were on the adult formula for a year, but I recently rotated to Timberwolf (which didn' t work out - I didn't buy the no grain formula, tho) and then to Core Fish formula from Wellness. So far so good, I was going to go back to Orijen at a later date and was really hoping that my local store would start carrying the fish formula. I am so interested in how this stroy continues to play out. Orijen is not cheap!! I paid about $54 for a 29 # bag, they have a frequent buyer program, but still is pricey, but I felt I was getting a premium product and was willing to pay more to get some piece of mind............There really is no way to guarantee much in this world anymore... even if we feed from the grocery store.. no guarantees.Atleast there is is the internet and a place like this to get info like this, and not when it's too late (hopefully).i researched and researched for a quality product..........Thanks for posting and please do keep us informed!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bumping

Thanks Ash.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This from one of the all breed forums--where another posted about noticing "white things" in her new bag, but never thought ti was bones til reading the warning post. This followed later today.

I found pieces of fish bone piercing some of the kibble in a 29 lb bag of Senior. I returned it to the pet store and exchanged it for the Adult formula. I e-mailed the company that day and received the following response that same day:
You are correct - those were fish bones you have seen in the food. The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical difficulties, and we were shipped some salmon that contained these pieces. Unfortunately, and it was realised too late, but a limited amount of food was made before we discovered the problem. Once we realised it, we immediately stopped using it and rejected the rest of the shipment. I personally looked through the product made and did notice some bones (much smaller than the ones in your pictures, however) and was satisfied that the extent of the bone issue was very limited, and that the bones were sufficiently small that they would not cause any concern.

However, your pictures are evidence to the contrary, and I must offer our apologies for the worry this has caused you. I hope you are satisfied with the replacement bag, and please be confident that you will not see bones like this again. You may see a tiny white fleck from time to time, but certainly nothing like you have experienced this time. The mechanical problems the supplier had were fixed very soon after and they are taking extra precautions to make sure it doesn't happen again. On our end, I inspect every shipment of fresh salmon to check for bones.

Again, very sorry for this obvious quality concern.


Best regards,


I found pieces of fish bone piercing some of the kibble in a 29 lb bag of Senior. I returned it to the pet store and exchanged it for the Adult formula. I e-mailed the company that day and received the following response that same day:
You are correct - those were fish bones you have seen in the food. The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical difficulties, and we were shipped some salmon that contained these pieces. Unfortunately, and it was realised too late, but a limited amount of food was made before we discovered the problem. Once we realised it, we immediately stopped using it and rejected the rest of the shipment. I personally looked through the product made and did notice some bones (much smaller than the ones in your pictures, however) and was satisfied that the extent of the bone issue was very limited, and that the bones were sufficiently small that they would not cause any concern.

However, your pictures are evidence to the contrary, and I must offer our apologies for the worry this has caused you. I hope you are satisfied with the replacement bag, and please be confident that you will not see bones like this again. You may see a tiny white fleck from time to time, but certainly nothing like you have experienced this time. The mechanical problems the supplier had were fixed very soon after and they are taking extra precautions to make sure it doesn't happen again. On our end, I inspect every shipment of fresh salmon to check for bones.

Again, very sorry for this obvious quality concern.


Best regards,


Charlie Kaufmann
Champion Petfoods Ltd.
Charlie Kaufmann
Champion Petfoods Ltd.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well glad they replied but its too little too late. That is a lame excuse. Editted to add: still have not heard from anyone - glad someone has though.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I thought the same thing and apparently so do others. You know these companeis, be they food or pharma try to cover up, make excuses etc.

But this does go to show they KNEW about bones in at least one formula of their food and I bet that is why you hven't heard from them.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for posting about this as I feed this food,and have just had 2 large bags delivered. 
I have gone through and checked them both and they appear to be ok but will check each feed.
I can only get this food on the internet as there is only one supplier in the UK, so sending it back would not really be an option,I am not impressed that they did'nt respond to you when they advertise as a careing family company.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I sent this thread on to my contact at ESRA ( springer rescue of america). So, hopefully, it will get forwarded to that whole organization.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

*Here is my original correspondence to Orijen from yesterday...*

It has recently been reported that your Orijen dog food contains many sharp bone shard fragments that might be harmful if swallowed by a dog. Could you please comment on this? Currently there is a thread on the Golden Retriver Forum (here) where the problem has been brought up by one of your distributors. I feel it would be appropriate for a company representative to respond rationally to the questions being raised. An immediate response would help to relieve people's fears, as postings from this thread are now being cross-posted onto other forums and boards by concerned consumers and dog owners.



Thank You for your time and I do hope someone responds soon.




*And this is the response I got today from them...*

You are exactly correct that this issue needs addressing. It is true that there was a limited amount of ORIJEN made with some fresh salmon that accidentally had some fragments of salmon bone in it. The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical difficulties with their process, which lead to some large salmon bones being passed into the fish mince. I stopped an entire shipment of this product (several thousand kilograms) and put aside what I thought was all of the product that been infiltrated with the bones. It seems some got through, albeit not a large amount. The problem was immediately pointed out to the supplier and the problem was fixed right after. I can personally assure you that we have not received any salmon with bones like this since then, as I inspect every shipment of incoming salmon. In addition to this, the supplier has refined their process, going as far as using smears of the fish mince on glass to try and detect any bone fragments.

However, I'd like to comment on the fear that these pieces could harm a dog. In looking back at samples I have seen, it is my educated opinion that these pieces, the vast majority of which are less than 0.25", would not cause any harm to a canine. How do I qualify such a resonse, you may ask? I qualify this statement based on what I know to be correct about canine feeding habits. Pet foods are a very refined foodstuff for a dog - the dog (and other carnivores) is designed to consume and digest materials that most other animals could not. I say this both from the standpoint of a nutritionist and as a farmboy who has seen the unsavory side of what dogs actually _enjoy_ eating. This ranges from dead chickens to mice in the field, all the while with a full bowl of good food at the ready. Let us consider what a coyote or wolf eats in the wild. With their massive jaws, a wolf is fully capable of shattering a moose's leg bones, the fragments of which would be well in excess of the fish bone dimensions we are concerned with here. Once the bones are in the stomach, where the pH is extremely acidic, between 1 and 2, the lifespan of the bones is about 1 hour before they are completely dissolved.

Please understand my intention is not to take blame away from me or anyone else here. I made the decision and it was the wrong one, based on what the consumer expects of a world class pet food. And a world class pet food must not contain these sorts of adulterations, harmless or not. Let me reassure you that this temporary breach of quality will not be seen again, as this has been an excellent, if not painful, learning experience. Please accept our apologies for any concern this has caused you.


Regards,


Charlie Kaufmann
Champion Petfoods Ltd.





*Make of it what you will but that is their full response.*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you mind if I cross post it to other forums and quote you and Monomer's?.
Maybe calling the new-papers and tvs would wake them up!.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Ash okayed it earlier and I surely don't care... quotes are quotes and often speak for themselves (even without any additional commentary).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I find this interesting because we have just had so many posts about high quality dog food and this brand is top rated!

Guess things can happen with any brand.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I got this one this morning - 


Hello Ashleigh,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you - I only just received your email
yesterday. The supplier of the fresh salmon experienced some mechanical
difficulties with their process, which lead to some large salmon bones being
passed into the fish mince. I stopped an entire shipment of this product
(several thousand kilograms) and put aside what I thought was all of the
product that been infiltrated with the bones. It seems some got through,
albeit not a large amount. The problem was immediately pointed out to the
supplier and the problem was fixed right after. I can personally assure you
that we have not received any salmon with bones like this since then, as I
inspect every shipment of incoming salmon. In addition to this, the
supplier has refined their process, going as far as using smears of the fish
mince on glass to try and detect any bone fragments.

In all this, we'd like to aplogise for the worry and concern this has caused
you. If you would like a replacement bag, please contact Peter, who is
attached to this email.


Best regards,


Charlie Kaufmann


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

monomer said:


> However, I'd like to comment on the fear that these pieces could harm a dog. In looking back at samples I have seen, it is my educated opinion that these pieces, the vast majority of which are less than 0.25", would not cause any harm to a canine. How do I qualify such a resonse, you may ask? I qualify this statement based on what I know to be correct about canine feeding habits. Pet foods are a very refined foodstuff for a dog - the dog (and other carnivores) is designed to consume and digest materials that most other animals could not. I say this both from the standpoint of a nutritionist and as a farmboy who has seen the unsavory side of what dogs actually _enjoy_ eating. This ranges from dead chickens to mice in the field, all the while with a full bowl of good food at the ready. Let us consider what a coyote or wolf eats in the wild. With their massive jaws, a wolf is fully capable of shattering a moose's leg bones, the fragments of which would be well in excess of the fish bone dimensions we are concerned with here. Once the bones are in the stomach, where the pH is extremely acidic, between 1 and 2, the lifespan of the bones is about 1 hour before they are completely dissolved.


My complaint with this is these small sharp pieces ARE COOKED! Don't compare our domestic dogs to wild wolves. I am almost sure that wolves and coyotes don't mince and cook their bones. Anyways, I will stop complaining I said it once and I will say again "EVO it is"!!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I really don't want to take sides... so I will just mention this and then shut up... wolves and wild dogs only live about 4-years on average in the wild and it is known they eat the whole animal including fur and hide (indigestibles) that will neatly twist around the bone fragments during its transit through the intestines (as seen in the scat they produce) and this 'fur cocoon' protects the digestive tract from having sharp bones puncturing the intestinal walls and allowing intestinal bacteria to leak into the surrounding tissue... ultimately leading to infection and death of the animal. According to at least one wolf sanctuary website, those experts there claim this (death by bone fragment puncture) is the number one cause of death in wolves living in the wild. (And here I would have thought it would have been disease or accidents.)


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! I always have fed Innova, thank goodness! But thats a huge error, someone made a huge mistake. How many other people who don't go online, have access to computers etc... supposed to know? Did Champion foods release any press notices? I still think they need to be urged to go public with this so other people know. I will be contacting my local paper to try and urge them to print something about this. This is not something that should be dismissed quitely as a small mistake and kept a secret from their consumers. There could be many animals getting sick from this and their owners are totally unaware.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

No statment or warning was released at all exept for those on the internet but nothing by Champion. That is a good idea RileyStar many folks read that don't have the internet do read the newpaper!!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's what I sent my local newspaper:

*I am writing this because it was brought to my attention from an internet site I frequent. Orijen Pet Food by Champion Foods could be hurting our pets their website is: http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/*

*After reading a post on GRF (www.GoldenRetrieverforum.com) here's the URL to the entire post: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34536*


*It was brought to my attention that this Pet Food company released for distribution bags of Orijen pet food with cooked bone fragments in them. As described in the thread online, you could see the small white colored fragments, and some were quite large. There has been correspondence with Champion Pet Foods and it is obvious that they are trying to dismiss it as a machinery malfunction. It is evident to me that their quality control is not up to standard. As an animal lover I pride myself on providing the best quality food I can afford. Orijen had a reputation of being a great quality food source for our animals, until now. *

*I am very concerned because Champion Pet Foods has not notified the public. They will answer e-mails and letter's but have not made a press release or notified the public in any way of their extreme mistake. Their headquarters is in Alberta, Canada and that's where all the food is made. It is possible that the contaminated bags have hit local store shelves, and is being consumed by animals. If Champion does not go public with this how will people know if they're animals get sick? I don't believe they have notified supply stores or recalled any bags of food. People have purchased the contaminated bags and I believe the public needs to be notified ASAP. Please let me know if you can print anything regarding this and if I can do anything to help make this happen. Thanks in advance for your concern,*

*Casey *
*Moorpark, California*


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds great - keep up posted!


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow-this is bad....I recently posted about Timberwolf Organics Bison food making many dogs sick and many people returned it to various pet food stores in the Chicago area. Some of the retailers have taken it off of the shelves but nothing has been done as far as a recall on that batch from TWO or the distributor. I did get a response from TWO saying all of their tests on my sample (I never sent them a sample) came back negative. Interesting....they did without arguement, pay for my entire vet bills for 2 dogs amounting to close to $400.00. I am still following up with them because I am sure there was something wrong with that particular batch of food. I would like to cross post this but I don't know of any other forums. Can someone pm me and let me know where I can cross-post?

thanks to everyone for not letting this slip by!

Pam Murphy and Chauncey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will be taking this to all my local dog food stores that carry this brand of food. They may not be aware of it and should know to let the consumers know.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are the photos of the Orijen with bones chips I have been promising. The 1st one is of the Senior formula the 2nd of the Adult formula. Just about every kibble had pieces like this. They are very very sharp and I did slit my finger while handling these.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man those are alot bigger than they indicate in their emails. That just scares me so much. I look at the food while I am making it but now will look even closer. I hope you get some better answers.


----------



## teliboo (Apr 16, 2008)

That is amazingly scary! The way they look in the pictures makes it look like a giant salmon! I hope no animal was harmed by this!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. Those pics are telling.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Holy Crap..those are some large slivers.... I agree and hope it didnt do any damage to any dogs.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Thought this needed to be Bumped


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I read the response from the distributor or manufacturer and those look like they can do some damage on the way down before hitting a stomach that produces acid.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I just sent this thread to a friend on a bassett board. Hopefully the word will get out fast. Those shards are scary.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Makes you realize you need to examine every cup of food you put in your dog's dish!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, please feel free to save and post those photos as well. These are not ehat they are making them out be - just tiny bone fragments.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

A another post ont he all breeboard. The lady, owner of 2 pugs, had jus gotten around to the post about this food. She had just gotten 2 bags of it from Pet Food Direct. After reading the thread she opened them both--one senior and one adult and said the kibble was full of sharp pieces of bones sticking out. I think much moe of this got to the market than we are led to believe. I do believe this compnay needs to make public announcement or at leat notify dealers so it can be pulled.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder where she lives? Because if it was such a small shipment the bones would not be in foods sent to Alberta and somewhere in the US. Good to know and yes I agree. I also saw on another board someone saying how the "wolves" eating bones and so on was A LOT diffrent then cooked slivered fish bones.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am feeling very sorry for thease people that have brought this food that is contaminted. I posted yesterday that I had 2 bags shipped and have gone through them both twice now after seeing the pictures and my food seems fine but will still check eack feed,but am reluctant to change food as Jade and Honey are doing so well on it,and after reading the food analysis website I wanted 6 star food and can only get one other 6 star food in the UK which is with the same distributer but seem to have stock problems can't remember manufactures but barking at the moon rings a bell. 
Thank you for the warning.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Ash and everyone,

I just made a report on www.ripoffreport.com maybe it will get some attention. I uploaded the pictures as well. I'm waiting for the post to be added and I will post a link as soon as it's up.


edit:

Just got an e-mail back from a rep at the company, can't believe she stated it's safe to continue feeding, thats amazing! Here it is:

Hello Casey,

Thank you for taking the time to write to us.

We have received several consumer complaints regarding the size of the bone fragments in this production of ORIJEN 6 FRESH FISH. We are putting a notification to the public on our website and it should be ready by the end of this week.

While the bones in the kibble do not compromise the nutrition quality or safety of the product (please see attached letter from our Product Assurance Coordinator) we certainly understand your concern. The food is safe to continue feeding but if the bones are a concern, please remove and discard the pieces of kibble with bones in it (you shouldn’t find more than 5 or 6 pieces per bowlful). We do sincerely apologize for this inconvenience and assure you the bone fragment problem has been addressed with our fresh salmon supplier and will not repeat. 

If you are not satisfied with our explanation or if you have any other questions, concerns or comments, please write back.

Diana Mick
Customer Service
Champion Petfoods Ltd
p 780.939.6888
f 780.939.6858


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Good idea! And thats bull about 5 or 6 pieces this bag had hundreds almost every kibble had slivers I should take a photo of inside the bag to. The fact that this is just brushed off, nothing will happen, comparing them to wolves is just bull. Sorry for the rant but come on. I think everyone has got the same email brush off no big deal. Thanks for helping to try and make people aware Riley. I will be watching for the website announcement.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

notification should be posted on the website by the end of the week......how about NOW!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The obvious proper solution was to have recalled the affected kibbles by lot or batch numbers and immediately post an explanation on their website and notify all their customers (meaning distributors) about the situation. Then offer a 'buy back' or exchange of the defective kibble for good bags and maybe smooth ruffled feathers by sending coupons for dollars off the next purchase. Their response thus far has not been very professional... they must be a very small mom-and-pop outfit operating out of a pole-barn or some similar set-up with little by way of any true quality control program in place incorporating lab sample testing for both in-coming/out-going foodstuffs to meet inspection requirements nor any lab testing for in-process inspections requirements. Those bones should have been caught when that salmon meal shipment first arrived at their loading dock... and then again during processing... and finally before shipment was made. It never was discovered until... what? people started complaining? that's what I really think happened. And none of this speaks well for their suppliers either... evidently no QC or lab inspections there either.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Are they going to put ontheir website is was just the fish formula? Weren't there a couple different formulas involved? (I'm not really familiar with the food)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Itried to copy and paste the pictures, but just got a tiny box with red X in it. The girl with the two pugs took pictues and made two attempts to post picgtures, but got the same result I did. She described it as "pieces of kibble with sharp teeth sticking out. My thought was of a rhino horn,. _ didn't realloy know how to get the pictures to other forums to show exactly what it was like, other than coy and paste and that didn't work._


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You would have to save the photo to your hard drive and then post it as you would any other photo. Just right click over the desired image and click on "Save As." Just take whatever file name they give you... sometimes when you change it it doesn't save the picture right (at least it's happened to me).

Julie and Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ground glass is more comforting than those shards!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

After reading coutless articles and books about this whole issue of sub par dog food this just maddens me and now it's a principal thing and I want this company to be exposed.

Anyone ever read "Foods dogs die for" By Ann Martin? She's an amazing woman and has done so much research on this topic its crazy. I'd love to continue her efforts on exposing these feed companies!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I just found out a friend of mine found bones in her bag too. She buys it in a totally diffrent city and from one of the biggest stores around. So yeah, small shipment my a$$.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

And this food is top rated at that site in the food thread! That's what blows me away!
They should take it off their site . This company has proven they can't be trusted. They handled this very poorly. In fact, they haven't handled it at all really. They should have done what monomer said.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW! I feed Orijen. I haven't noticed an issue. I just opened a brand new bag of 6 Fresh Fish on Saturday too. I will be inspecting very carefully. 

I also spoke to the pet food store owner where I bought the Orijen. She has had bags returned and what she described sounds like what Ash shows in the pics.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Goldilocks where are you located if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Debles said:


> And this food is top rated at that site in the food thread! That's what blows me away!
> They should take it off their site . This company has proven they can't be trusted. They handled this very poorly. In fact, they haven't handled it at all really. They should have done what monomer said.


I agree with you there! I am telling you they got very cocky when the big recall happened, changed the formulas and now this. Sure does not make people feeding it very confident in the products and managment. :no:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When that recall was going on seveal of the "premium" food makers were boasting about how THEIR food was perfect, they didn't use anything but American grown ingredients, they didn't use gluton. Then it it came out--when they had to take their products off the marekt that they were getting stuff from other countries, did use gluton, was made in plants that were contaminated, etc. 

On the all breed board I had taken a lot of flack for using Purina, but Purina One was in no recall then or later. Since then seveal that fed Timber Wolf got disgusted with formula changes without notifying on the bag, etc and no longer use it. 

I had a few qualms abut using Taste Of The Wild for KayCee--it is also a 6 star rated food--because it was made by Diamond. But it has no grains in it and I think Diamond learned and I don't expect to have problems with this food.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Ash said:


> Goldilocks where are you located if you don't mind me asking??


I'm in Oshawa, Ontario. An hour east of Toronto. Obviously there were some bad bags here as well because the owner at the food store told me she had 2 bags returned and then she pulled the other bags with the same lot# from her shelves.

My brother feeds his Golden Orijen as well and said his food seems normal. He's feeding the regular Adult formula. 

Was it just the odd kibble that had the bone fragments or is it very obvious that there's an issue when the bag is opened? Like will I know when I scoop it into the bowl or do you only find them on close inspection?

I have to admit I really like Orijen and feel it's the best product I can get that she actually does well on. However, I do feel upset about the fact that they wouldn't post this immediately to their website or willingly pull it off the shelves of their distributors. Additionally, wouldn't the extra bone make the calcium levels really excessive? Make the nutrient analysis out of whack? This just doesn't sit well with me. What if someone has a dog with health issues and this little mistake really made the dog ill.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I'm in Oshawa, Ontario. An hour east of Toronto. Obviously there were some bad bags here as well because the owner at the food store told me she had 2 bags returned and then she pulled the other bags with the same lot# from her shelves.
> 
> My brother feeds his Golden Orijen as well and said his food seems normal. He's feeding the regular Adult formula.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just wanted to know how far and wide this "small shipment" got. I understand what you mean about feeling goof feeding it. I have done some research and found a few others I could use instead. Its just a personal prefrece. The extra calcium is a good questions though one I am not quite sure how to answer. Its just upsets me. I was thinking about the reported injury the vets would probably just think the dog got in the trash or something. I would be interested to know though.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I had a few qualms abut using Taste Of The Wild for KayCee--it is also a 6 star rated food--because it was made by Diamond. But it has no grains in it and I think Diamond learned and I don't expect to have problems with this food.


I think Diamond has learned too. There is the Taste of Wild fish formula I am thinking of trying.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

ash, there was a 3rd posting with pictures on the i-dog forum tonight I had asked the first two wher they lived and they responded right away. The first one that didn't realize until reading my post that those were bones in her dog's food (I think it is a bichon) lives in Lake Saint Louis, Missouri. The one with 2 pugs that ordered a bag of adult and a bag of senior from Pet Food Direct lives 40 miles out of Cleveland, Ohio. She tried to post pictues, but each time came up with a small box with red x. Bones were in the kibble of both bags. However she said she would e-mail pcitures to any that asked. This 3rd one tonight that posted pictures lives in Asheboro, North Carolina. Looks like it could be spread thru several states. I mean, that isn't a very well known food down here and then 3 on that one forum, all in different states got bags with bones in the kibble. Is ther a message I should pass on to them?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what to say to that? I mean it seems all they/we can do is complain to the retailer where you bought the bag and get the same lousy response from Orijen. I thought the news paper was a good idea if it happens? Take is back and get a new bag I guess and watch for the statement on the website. Its seeming like thats all anyone can do. Oh and EVO it is LOL.


----------



## mojobean (Jan 6, 2008)

I was using Origin and Evo. About 3 weeks ago I had the same problem with a bag of Origin I purchased in Red Deer , Alberta that I purchased at Global Pet Foods. The bone chips were brutal and there were even toothpick size yet way sharper bones going right through the kibble.
When I got a hold of Champion Pet Foods the lady said that they had had a problem with the screen size used to seperate the bones and then she asked what kind of dog's I had. I told her a chesapeake and 2 golden's and she replied "that's o.k because they inhale their food any way"
Can you believe it. 
I took the food back to Global and showed them and they could not believe it either.
I will never ever buy orijen again.
Evo and Wellness core is all I use now.
Maybe I should of kept some in case of a lawsuit...Ha Ha!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG! That is the worst one I have heard yet. I know I am just outside of Edmonton and got pretty much the same response. Too bad you didn't still have those pieces ecspecially if they were that big. To brush the situation off and be rude on top of it is just amazing to me. I am with you...... EVO it is!!! Sorry she treated you like that you should have got her name.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am really surprised how Champion Pet foods is handling this. For a somewhat small (compared to Purina, Iams, etc) company who's product is based on word of mouth and testimonials and who's consumer is someone who is probably more educated about pet nutrition and wants a healthier choice for their pet, Champion are being really, really stupid in this situation. I think they are shooting themselves in the foot so to speak and might be surprised at the number of customers they lose with their non-nonchalant attitude toward a serious problem with their product. Really seems like they aren't being very bright business people. I still haven't seen a posting on their website regarding this issue which makes it even worse. What if someone bought a bag for the 1st time and thought this is what it's supposed to be like with bone chips and all?

I have a small bag of 6 fresh fish Orijen in my front closet that needs to go in the trash. It's been there since February when I put Pip back on kibble. I was posting here at the time about how ill my dog was with diarreah, vomiting, etc for about 4 days. We took her off it and did ground beef and rice and then bought a bag of Evo Red Meat. She ate two bags of that and now is back to Orijen now. I am going to go inspect that bag and see if it's a bad bag. It's only a 5 pound bag and from a few months ago but I'm very curious now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When they begin to lose customers they will take the complaints seriously.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree Goldilocks. Hopefully they will notice a decrease in sales because for me EVO it is. Bought my 1st few bags of EVO red meat and man do they every LOVE it. The bites are nice and big for tartar and they really like it.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

The small bag of Orijen I had here since February appears fine but I've thrown it out due to the fact it's been open since then. 

I've been thinking further about this and the attitude of the company worries me because this is an issue we the consumer can see. What about an issue that would not be visible to us when feeding our dogs. Would they still keep mum and let us go on feeding it? I'm thinking ...probably.

On Evo Pippa's coat got really shiny and soft quite quickly but she had an odour to her as well as lots of eye goop. There's a breeder nearby who also runs a feed store off her property and she can get Horizon Legacy which is a high protein, grain free food which is made in Saskatchewan. I may try that when this bag of Orijen runs out.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

The Horizon Legacy, NOW (made by GO Natural) and Taste of the Wild are other great foods. Orijen is not the end all be all for grain free dog foods. I agree with the fact they would probably keep quiet should it be something not visible to the consumer. EVO is just easier to get for me and I thought after all this chicken and fish red meat be a nice change for my guys. They are loving it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee has been on TAste of the Wild High Prairie--bison & deer formula. Today I went to get a new bag and decided this time I would try the Wetland formula which ahs duck and other birds, etc in it. Is still in trunk of care so can't check what all is in it. Will start her on it when she finished whtthe High Prarie. Both are totally grainless.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I refilled our food container for the week from the new bag of 6 Fresh Fish and there's the odd kibble with a bone piece sticking out. I have been able to pull the bones off the kibble and there's been maybe 3 - 5 affected "kibbles" per cup. They are really sharp too. I'm not impressed. I might take this bag back and try something else. Makes me wonder if the bone amount in the kibble will continue to increase as we get lower down in the bag.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

OMG!!! I am shocked!!!!!!!!!!! I have been feeding Jean-luc, jr this for awhile now. 
I know I got a new bag just a few weeks ago... I ALWAYS look at the food... just force of habit.... I haven't seen any of this in his food. He's been on the Large Breed Puppy formula. Maybe it wasn't affected. 

Still though... it is worrisome.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

the lbp formula is affected also. i live in florida and had a few pieces of kibble with salmon bones in it.... i am switching my 6 month to innova lbp then to EVO at a year!!!


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I to read on another forum that the LBP formula was affected. Fortuently my (I guess I should say Junior's) lot numbers weren't involed.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I don't know if to trust them anymore! They shouldve done a recall on the affected batches of food and when i called them they didn't even mention that. They said she would be fine if she ate one of the SHARP bones because that is what they would eat in the wild and not to worry!!! How could a sharp bone be safe for a puppies intestines? I can't see how it could be.. so i am off it


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Is EVO safe to feed my 6 month old? are other members here feeding it at this age?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> I don't know if to trust them anymore! They shouldve done a recall on the affected batches of food and when i called them they didn't even mention that. They said she would be fine if she ate one of the SHARP bones because that is what they would eat in the wild and not to worry!!! How could a sharp bone be safe for a puppies intestines? I can't see how it could be.. so i am off it


Also, remember that this is a COOKED bone ( never safe), not a raw bone !!!! Also, read up on some of the other puppy food threads.... I believe that many have their dogs off puppy food by 6 months and many don't use large/giant breed foods for goldens. Some of our breeders would be a good source to look to in this topic.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

so should i switch to innova adult once she is done with this bag? or EVO?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

gggirl said:


> I don't know if to trust them anymore! They shouldve done a recall on the affected batches of food and when i called them they didn't even mention that. They said she would be fine if she ate one of the SHARP bones because that is what they would eat in the wild and not to worry!!! How could a sharp bone be safe for a puppies intestines? I can't see how it could be.. so i am off it


And still no acknowledgment of this 'mistake' on their website either... yet another broken promise in a string of lies? hmmmm... I think I'm beginning to detect a pattern of behavior with the company management.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> so should i switch to innova adult once she is done with this bag? or EVO?


My personal, gut feeling would be to go with the Innova adult ( or Canidae ALS, Eagle Pack Holistic, or some other quality food ) and leave the high protein, grain free for later when she is through growing. One other thought is The Honest Kitchen ( www.thehonestkitchen.com). I think it is the very best of food. It is a raw, dehydrated food that you rehydrate with warm water. They have both grain free and with grain, but none are the super high protein levels like EVO. The down side is it's pretty expensive. I use it along with kibble since I can't afford to feed it 100% with 4 dogs.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

That is funny i was thinking of using Thrive by honest kitchen just as a topper!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> That is funny i was thinking of using Thrive by honest kitchen just as a topper!!!!


I think you'll love the Honest Kitchen products. I've used the Force and Embark ( grain free) and the Verve...... loved them all. I'm really hoping I can get back to them 100% in a few months.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

My pet store is going to get me some samples to try so i can pick them up today. Thanks will let you know how she likes it!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I returned my bag of 6 Fresh Fish which did contain bone fragments and exchanged for Horizon Legacy Adult. The bones we found in our bag were very sharp. I do not trust Champion these days. What else wouldn't they tell their customers about? You'd think after the pet food scandal last year everyone would be super cautious but no.... 

Honest Kitchen is a great product. I have used Embark as a topper and for a short while as a main food. My dogs also enjoy the Preference (veggies only) as a topper on their kibble. A few times per month, I buy a pound of ground beef and fry it up and add it to the Preference for a complete, tasty meal they love!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

yes i am interested to see if she likes it. do you just add warm water and mix it? I am thinking the consistency is like oatmeal? I wont have the samples til tomorrow but will let you know how she likes it. I don't know about Orijen anymore. They are not even apologizing publicly only if you call them will they say something....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

gggirl said:


> yes i am interested to see if she likes it. do you just add warm water and mix it? I am thinking the consistency is like oatmeal? I wont have the samples til tomorrow but will let you know how she likes it. I don't know about Orijen anymore. They are not even apologizing publicly only if you call them will they say something....


Yes the consistency is like oatmeal. You add water, mix it well and let it sit for 10 minutes. ( You can also make ahead and keep in the fridge for a day). My 4 go NUTS waiting for it to be ready. Go to their website... it's great and has lots of info. Their comparison chart of all their foods /calorie counts/ nutrient analysis etc, is great. www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

thank you!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I would also look at Innova or Canidae. Also another good one that is grain free but lower in protein is Taste of The Wild I believe its ay 32% but they very by formula. I am feeding a Canidae and EVO mix so a little lower in protein with a little higher. When I do my change I want to try Horizen Legacy or Taste of The Wild. My dogs like the changes but I will not go back to Orijen. Like I said in another post Orijen is not the end all be all in grain free foods. My vet also asked me the other day are you dogs allergic to grains? I said no. She said why are you feeding a grain free food? I honestly could not reply. Thats why I do like mixing. Not all dogs do well on the same foods or same types of foods. Good luck with finding a new one.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

ASH- thanks.. I got samples the other day of taste of the wild high prairie and the protein is 32% well she went crazy for it. The calcium is 2.1% though she is 6.5 months old, how old is your pup? Taste of the wild is all life stages so would it be ok for her with the calcium level? I can even put that in her innova.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

horizon legacy does not ship out of canada..? They have grain free and regular and looks like a really good food. reminds me of orijen


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Penny and Maggies mom- I called the honest kitchen and they suggested the "force" one to use since it's lower in protein for her age. so i will have that and some samples of "thrive" tomorrow.. will let you know..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yummy, yummy !!!!! I think you'll have a very happy girl on your hands !!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

yes i can't wait to try it! I have to get a picture up of my girlie


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

gggirl said:


> ASH- thanks.. I got samples the other day of taste of the wild high prairie and the protein is 32% well she went crazy for it. The calcium is 2.1% though she is 6.5 months old, how old is your pup? Taste of the wild is all life stages so would it be ok for her with the calcium level? I can even put that in her innova.


The Taste of the Wild is an All Life Stages food. Its more then suitable for puppies. Party is 4 months old. Horizon Legacy is also good. I prefer the TOTW as it has a god amount of protein but not too much. There are a lot of good choices out there.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

thanks for the info with TOTW. I use it as treats for her right now and added like 5 kibbles to her innova for dinner and she just loves it. I also like the fact they have 3 different formulas you can rotate with to give them variety.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Not sure if you guys can get it or not, but I feed GO! Natural Grain Free (and sometimes the NOW! Grain Free)
Here is the website www.petcurean.com


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

any news from Champion or any new updates?


----------



## roxy99 (Aug 20, 2008)

News Flash people: Orijen actually uses real fish in their foods! What do you expect to find. So a few bones passed through the mesh on a few batches. Orijen has already apologized for the mishap. They've even identified the batch lots in question.

You have to give them credit for their excellent QC- they caught it fairly fast considering only a few lots were affected. If this mishap were at a lesser company such as Purina or Iams, I am sure their would have been many more batches involved.

In the meantime, there is absolutely no danger posed. Fish bones are easily digestible. Think about dogs in the wild, they eat all sorts of bones and cartilage along with meat.

I've seen the pictures on the net and its not scary. Sure, blow up the magnification 100x and the bone fragments look gigantic. Its ridiculous how people tend exacurate.

Do you prefer your food to have undetectable contamination like melamine posioning? At least you can see the bone fragments and if you happen to miss it, its not dangerous.

Orijen is an excellent food and there is no need to worry. My dogs have been doing great on it.


----------



## dog is my buddy (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
Remember the dog food have fish bone, it not yet kill someone dog, but today soemone cat already kill. dont know it can happen to dog too?

November 24, 2008

The two Oddy family cats that were paralysed and subsequently euthanised.
UNEXPLAINED chronic illness and death among Sydney cats has been linked to a gourmet imported pet food withdrawn from stores over the past three weeks.
A cat neurologist, Georgina Child, has put down five cats over the past week and treated or consulted with other vets about more than a dozen others suffering from paralysis.
Dr Child, who is based at the University of Sydney's veterinary hospital and the Small Animal Specialist Hospital in North Ryde, said the only factor that linked all the cats was a specialist pet food called Orijen, which is imported through a Canadian company, Champion Petfoods.
"There is a highly suspicious link because this is an uncommon expensive food in this country at the moment, and not sold in supermarkets," Dr Child said. "But all tests that have been done so far haven't given us an answer."
First symptoms included wobbliness or weakness in the animal's hind legs, which could then progress to the front limbs. The condition did not appear to be infectious, Dr Child said, nor typical of a nutritional deficiency.
"Most worrying is that the cats showed no signs [of illness] while on the food," she said. "It seems to be happening weeks or even months later."
The marketing manager of Champion Petfoods, Peter Muhlenfeld, confirmed yesterday the cat deaths had been traced back to Orijen's dry cat food, and the problem appeared to be restricted to Australia.
He said samples sent back by the Australian distributor had a "strange odour". The company is investigating whether irradiation upon entry into Australia was the source of the contamination.
The Oddy family of Dundas has lost two cats in the past week. "They were the children's pets; it's awful," Sarah Oddy said.
http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/cat-de...7375062012.html
​


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that all companies can have something unfortunate happen. These companies mass produce foods. That being said I have NEVER had a problem with my Orijen or my Acana which is what I am feeding now- I switched for money and well calorie reasons -the regular Acana is a great food as far as I am concerned and they just reformulated all foods. I feel bad for those peoples cats wow- Ihope they figure out what happened.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been feeding the reformulated light and fit Acana for about 2 months and have been very happy with the quality and how well Asia is doing on it.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

dog is my buddy said:


> Hi,
> Remember the dog food have fish bone, it not yet kill someone dog, but today soemone cat already kill. dont know it can happen to dog too?
> 
> November 24, 2008​
> ...


tghis had nothing to do with the food its self but the fact that the austrailian goverment required all imported foods to be iradiated at high levels and they have since recinded this. the food was good but the radiation changed it. I like how all the fear mongers keep trying to use austrailia to scare people away from products.. normaly the ones making the posts work for rival companies.

As for the bones, yes it is a unfortunate thing, but mechanick things happens and it was a reasonable explanation, and not a lot of bags from reading peoples responce. and at that we have to think, was it realy that serious? did anyones dog actualy eat them or were they discoved when you opened the bag? I am not a user of Origin but I am planning on using it starting in a month and this doesnt concern me at all as it is somthing I will see whenget the food out and can take the bag back and get another. now if this was a bacteria or mold thing that would be different.

Steve


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash said:


> The Taste of the Wild is an All Life Stages food. Its more then suitable for puppies. Party is 4 months old. Horizon Legacy is also good. I prefer the TOTW as it has a god amount of protein but not too much. There are a lot of good choices out there.


 
This is what I feed my guys. They LOVE this food....shiny coats and they all three look great on this food. Their favorite of the three is the fish. It does have less protein than the other two, if you want one with more protein, I would go with one of those other two. The fish works fine for us.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There has been a big discussion on another forum about TOTW and the fact that their supplier uses ethoxyquin in their fish meals. As long as THEY don't add it, it does not need to be disclosed. The question to ask is if their suppliers use it or if it is used anywhere in the procurement or manufacture. Just a heads up if you're concerned about that.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey eats Orijen...never any sign of bone fragments in his food, but I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Bone fragement issue was limited to one batch from several months ago. It is old news. 

I feed Junior Orijen and have never seen any bone fragments in the food.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

The fragments were found in one batch of the fish variety back in April.
I dont feed the fish variety, but have fed the chicken one for 2 years never had a problem and use 2 13.5kg sacks a month.

Before feeding this Jade had alergies for years and Honey had ear infections and a bit of a strange smell to her coat that all cleared up within a couple of weeks of feeding Orijen.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

When I was looking at foods I emailed several companies in regards to the ethoxyquin & most said they didn't add it but would not say if their sources were ethoxyquin free. Fromm was the only one I checked with that not only said they didn't use it but their sources are also ethoxyquin free.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I sometimes feed the fish variety.... I never saw any bone fragments in it either.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that the problem of bone fragments is not unique to Orijen. It's a good idea to keep your eyes open regardless of the brand or formula you use.

We were finding bone fragments in Core's Ocean variety, too. We called the company several times, sent a sample back to them and they weren't the least bit concerned about it. They explained that, during their process, sometimes all the bones don't get completely pulverized. They assured us that the fragments are too small to cause any harm and the food is perfectly safe. And, of course, sent us coupons to buy more of their food.
Unfortunately, it's the only food that Gunner does well on, so we have to weigh the risks and benefits.
It's interesting, though, that in the last couple bags we've bought, there have been no more fragments. Seems like they may have had a problem and have since fixed it.


----------



## gunes&bulut (Feb 8, 2010)

As I gone through the thread; it hasnt been bumped for quiet some time. 
Just got a brochure of Orijin pet foods from a pet Shop, considered it, since the brochure is contaning pretty impressive / convincing information about the food. 
(%70 meat!) 

Any latest concerns or news on this brand? Is it good for our puppies?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have fed this to Honey from when she was a puppy (she is 2 1/2 now) with absolutely no problems I also feed it to Jade my Great Dane 11 1/2.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

gunes&bulut said:


> As I gone through the thread; it hasnt been bumped for quiet some time.
> Just got a brochure of Orijin pet foods from a pet Shop, considered it, since the brochure is contaning pretty impressive / convincing information about the food.
> (%70 meat!)
> 
> Any latest concerns or news on this brand? Is it good for our puppies?


Kona is 7 months old now and was switched to regional red at 12 weeks. no problems, very healthy. 

Steve


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

honeysmum said:


> I have fed this to Honey from when she was a puppy (she is 2 1/2 now) with absolutely no problems I also feed it to Jade my Great Dane 11 1/2.


I have feed it to Junior since he was about 5 ot 6 months old till present. 

No problems and he LOVES it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

